# PC-Netzwerkadapter und PCMCIA tot nach CP5512 Nutzung



## maxi.cosi (28 September 2007)

Hallo Spezis, 

ich bin nun völlig hilflos  da mein Laptop letzte Tage wärend einer Inbetriebnahme von S7 muckt. Er wurde in den standby geschaltet und als ich ihn wieder aufweckte war der PCMCIA-slot, der mit nem CP5512 bestückt war, tot.  Auch der Netzwerkadapter für LAN ist nicht mehr funktionsfähig. 
Der Gerätemanager ist zZt auch nicht mehr brauchbar. Er meldet sich permanent mit (Keine Rückmeldung) ab.

Hab zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Internet ungeschützt benutzt. 

Ein Kollege sagte mir das das von dem CP kommen kann??. Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich meine Hardware wieder zum leben bekomme??


Hiiiiiilllffffeeeeeee :sm14: 

Schon mal dank für euer bemühen

Gruß Marco


----------



## TommyG (29 September 2007)

Wie oft

hast du rebooted?
Nimm mal die Karte raus und fahr den Rechner dann hoch

FYI: Meiner spackt auch oft und gern rum, wenn er A) net am heimischen Netz ist, B) öfters ge-standby-ed wurde und 'nur mal eben' ein neues S7 Proggi aufmachen möchte.

Wenn der Rechner aleine wieder läuft, würde ich nur die Karte wieder reintun, wenn der sich dann wieder sauber fahren lässt, dann versuche mal den Adapter aleine und später alles an einer anlage zu testen.

*Erfolg* Greetz, Tom


----------



## maxi.cosi (30 September 2007)

Danke Tom,

aber bis jetzt hat er sich leider noch nicht wieder erholt. Habe ihn bislang mehrfach neu rebootet, mit dem cp als auch ohne. Leider ohne Erfolg.  

Werde aber weiter experimentieren. Mein größtes Problem ist zZt das der Gerätemanager sich ewig weg hängt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank

Gruß Marco


----------



## thomass5 (30 September 2007)

wenn du noch ne alte festplatte rumliegen hättest, könntest du die originale raustu können und auf der alten ein neues betriebssystem aufspielen. wenn dann die hardware wieder läuft, hast du glück gehabt und es hat "nur" die Soft zerschossen.
thomas


----------



## maxi.cosi (1 Oktober 2007)

yeah, er rennt wieder!!!!

 .... aber fragt mich nicht wie ich das hinbekommen hab. hab unglücklicherweise zwischendurch mehr als eine Änderung pro reboot gemacht (ok ich weiß war unprofessionell, aber es ging mir letztlich soo auf die Nerven das ich die schnell fertig werden wollte :sc3: )

ok was hab ich gemacht, wie schon gesagt mehrfach mit und ohne cp rebootet(ohne erfolg) dann im abgesicherten modus die störende Hardware deinstalliert, per plug and play wieder installiert, (wieder ohne sofortigen Erfolg) dann das ganze noch mal und mal nen USB-Drive angeschlossen (der vorher auch nicht tat) zwischendurch noch mal S7 Manager gestartet und geschlossen in der Schnittstellen parametrierung rumgespielt aber alles wieder so eingestellt wie es war und etliche Std gegrübelt(wird wohl definitiv nicht geholfen haben  ) dann nochmal ohne cp gebootet für einen weiteren Versuch..... und da war er wieder urplötzlich lebendig. :s11: 

Verstanden hab ich Mein Problem aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, muß wohl irgend was mit der Schnittstellen reservierung auf den cp zu tun gehabt haben. Nix genaues weiß ich nicht.


Ach ja, Thomas, im abgesicherten Modus war die Hardware wie zb der USB-Slot funktionsfähig. war also wirklich nur softwaremäßig geblockt. Die PC-Card als auch der Netzwerkadapter waren aber auch im abgesicherten Modus erkannt aber nicht brauchbar. 
Eine alte Hdd hätte ich auch zZt nicht in der nähe gehabt.

Herzlichen Dank an Euch für eure Tipps.

Gruß, ein wieder glücklicher Marco


----------

